# Skilled workers in demand across New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Job prospects in New Zealand are expected to grow especially for skilled workers in the construction industry, according to the November 2012 quarterly Labour Market Report from the Labour and Immigration Research Centre. The report suggests that the country’s economy continues to recover slowly from the 2008/09 recession although growth over early 2012 has been [...]

Click to read the full news article: Skilled workers in demand across New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## tnthalho (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

How about jobs in IT. are there chances to get the jobs easily wit 8 to 10 years experience.


----------



## vin2win (May 18, 2013)

Hi tnthalho

This may answer all your questions.
IT jobs | New Zealand Now


----------



## tnthalho (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

Many thanks for the reply and the link.


----------

